# Unexpected low scores



## Moose (Jun 14, 2021)

As you can see in my system specs; I have a fairly fast PC, I find that modern games run well at high settings. However I ran a couple of benchmarks; pcmark 10 and performancetest, and I am getting low scores around 2/3 what I would expect comparing with similar PCs, mainly focusing on the GPU tests. Obviously the scores aren't horrendous but here is the pcmark: https://www.3dmark.com/pcm10/62651364 I think a RTX3090 should be doing better than this! Any ideas?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 14, 2021)

Your CPU is a good one but its still bottlenecking your 3090. That explains the low score you are seeing.


----------



## Moose (Jun 15, 2021)

You think so even on the graphics tests? I should look at CPU utilisation while they run!


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 15, 2021)

Hi,
Probably better to use passmark not pcmark








						Passmark Scores
					






					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Moose (Jun 15, 2021)

Problem has now been solved; nvidia control panel was limiting frames to ~266fps so this affected the easier tests more and barely affected others. The above comments about the CPU are also correct but they didn't have as great an effect as first noticed (33%).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 15, 2021)

Slap a 3300X (or 3600X) in that thing and you'll be good to go.


----------



## oldwalltree (Jun 15, 2021)

Moose said:


> As you can see in my system specs; I have a fairly fast PC, I find that modern games run well at high settings. However I ran a couple of benchmarks; pcmark 10 and performancetest, and I am getting low scores around 2/3 what I would expect comparing with similar PCs, mainly focusing on the GPU tests. Obviously the scores aren't horrendous but here is the pcmark: https://www.3dmark.com/pcm10/62651364 I think a RTX3090 should be doing better than this! Any ideas?


2/3 would be correct as the 2700 will bottleneck it around 20-30%. depending on the tasks.


----------

